# is my plant dying



## leecgall (May 6, 2008)

please please help. im 7 weeks into flower and my plant is acting very strange. it began with yellow/brown leaf tips. afterwards they started to turn upwards. now its infecting the whole leaf. this seems to be the whole plant.ive seen a few bugs but nothing that looks like infestation. did notice some tiny kind of white worms in the drainage (could this be the problem?). the buds still look cool at the moment but im worried asEDIT.   HELP


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 6, 2008)

Any pics? If you have some sort of soil infestation try some diatomaceous(?) earth. Got this tip from Hick and it works like a charm.


----------



## Hick (May 6, 2008)

Site Rules<--please click 


> 1. This is the most simple of rules. There are filters in place to block the usage of many words that are considered to be unacceptable in polite conversation. If you notice that a word you've typed is replaced by asterisks, then it is one of these words.* Please reconstruct your post to reflect what you're trying to say, but without the word that was blocked. Adding spaces or other characters to the filtered word is not acceptable here. If you attempt to bypass the filter by using any means, it's a direct act against the rules of this site.* The Moderators will generally only delete the word itself from your post. However, repeated occurrences of this type may cause more severe reaction by the Moderators who are entrusted to keep the peace here.
> 
> Simply put, cussing is not necessary and should not be used. If you feel like cussing in a private message to another member who is tolerant of it, then that's fine. The use of cussing in the open forums is not acceptable as polite conversation. Please just talk without using profanity.



..that out of the way... 
IMO, if you "see" bugs, a very good chance of infestation. There are likely more, many more, unseen. Have a look here..
Indoor pest identification


----------



## BurninHerb (May 6, 2008)

Pics of the bugs would help.  If your talking like only one or two over 7 weeks then I would ask what nutes your using, the ph of the soil or runoff and how long your strain takes to flower.  At the end of the life cycle the plant naturally draws nitrogen from the fan leaves, turning them slowly yellow.  It's perfectly normal but most strains take longer than 49 days.


----------



## TheBudFather (May 6, 2008)

maby your overfeeding your plant now (trying to cheer it up with food) but doing the opposite.... what nutes are you using? and howmuch are u applying? what is the temperature and humidity of your room??? bugs need to die!!! plz try and take some pics on your phone or somethin n post them here!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 6, 2008)

We like to see what we are talking about my friend....ostpicsworthless:


----------



## CasualGrower (May 6, 2008)

You see a bug or 2..... WE NEED TO SEE A BUG OR 2 OR 3 OR 4 8)...Post anything and everything that you think can/will.... or that you do not think is relevant...... all information helps for diagnosis


----------



## tds1953 (Jul 9, 2008)

leecgall said:
			
		

> please please help. im 7 weeks into flower and my plant is acting very strange. it began with yellow/brown leaf tips. afterwards they started to turn upwards. now its infecting the whole leaf. this seems to be the whole plant.ive seen a few bugs but nothing that looks like infestation. did notice some tiny kind of white worms in the drainage (could this be the problem?). the buds still look cool at the moment but im worried as    HELP



It has happen to three of us! one was 5 weeks*EDIT* the other two 7 weeks in they made it. We do not now what it is some people say it is rust ring! I am 4 week in I have been spraying and I hope*EDIT* not jump on mine!! It is not bugs!




> 1. This is the most simple of rules. There are filters in place to block the usage of many words that are considered to be unacceptable in polite conversation. If you notice that a word you've typed is replaced by asterisks, then it is one of these words. Please reconstruct your post to reflect what you're trying to say, but without the word that was blocked. Adding spaces or other characters to the filtered word is not acceptable here. If you attempt to bypass the filter by using any means, it's a direct act against the rules of this site. The Moderators will generally only delete the word itself from your post. However, repeated occurrences of this type may cause more severe reaction by the Moderators who are entrusted to keep the peace here.
> 
> Simply put, cussing is not necessary and should not be used. If you feel like cussing in a private message to another member who is tolerant of it, then that's fine. The use of cussing in the open forums is not acceptable as polite conversation. Please just talk without using profanity.


  MAYBE. you missed it in the post above??


----------



## tds1953 (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes i missed the rules sorry!!


----------



## Hick (Jul 16, 2008)

White Widow said:
			
		

> This is not a bug problem, you have an MG defficiency problem ...
> 
> to cure:
> 
> ...



  hmmm... considering there is absolutely "0" information on what the plants have recieved nutritionally, AND he has stated that there were "larvae" (little white worms) in his soil, AND he has seen bugs.. 
IMO.. you're a 'little' over confident of your diagnosis.. 
  ANY pests in the medium feeding on roots, could effect the plants as described. 
  I'm NOT saying you are _wrong_, but with the information thats been provided...


----------



## tds1953 (Jul 16, 2008)

Please go on Google, You can see that epsom salt does work!! I am going to use it. Some of my plants are yellow and every thing we try is not working! They say it can not hurt them so why not.

Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## Hick (Jul 17, 2008)

tds1953 said:
			
		

> Please go on Google, You can see that epsom salt does work!! I am going to use it. Some of my plants are yellow and every thing we try is not working! They say it can not hurt them so why not.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!!


  I "know" what epsom salts does.. I know it is a quick-fix for mg defficiency. 
MG deff' are exhibited as "interveinal" chlorosis, and "canoeing" of the leaves. Not as "burned and turned up tips"
  In addition, the epsoms will NOT make the "rust" disapear. Those defficient leaves will not repair themselves. The effectivness of your treatment will be detected in the new growth...IME.

straight from the old OG FAQ..


> * Magnesium
> 
> * *Magnesium* is a component of the chlorophyll molecule and serves as a cofactor in most enzymes.
> Magnesium (Mg) deficiency.
> ...



  I just don't see "enough" evidence presnted to _positively_ diagnose mg defficiency, whrn it was stated that there were obvios pests in the soil, AND on the plant.  Which can reflect the symptoms as desribed. I thought it only prudent to address the obvious first.... And "yes" too much epsoms _can_ harm..


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 17, 2008)

post your pic it will be helpful the sooner the better or bow your head down and say pray to your plants to live or live free in heaven, if ya dont want to post, I suggest ya start with new seeds as back up,  not lot, but 4 or 5 also, be sure no bugs around it, bugs sucks out their lives before we know it...
like slowmotto says "if ya do not make mistakes, then it is hard to learn"


----------



## tds1953 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Thanks! Will it stop the rust from going to rest of the plant? I am five weeks into flower when the little rings started and the some of the leaves started turning yellow! Should I pull the leaves that have the rust? This is the reason I came to this site! this happen to some other guys and nothing they did worked! One at 7 weeks his made to the end the other at 5 like me and the just got sicker and sicker they pulled the bud was not that good. i know it is not burn and I do not have bugs!!


----------



## White Widow (Jul 18, 2008)

NO don;t pull the yellow leaves, SPRAY THEM!

What ever anyone says in this thread, I had the exact same problem and it odes get rid of the RUST!

It does stop it also, I swear to god. If it's an MG defiency then garanteed (also bear in mind it won;t repair dead leaves) It will repair YELLOW and it will REPAIR some RUSTstops, (all in my case cause I caught it early enough), but if not to much damage has happened you can reverse it!!!


----------



## tds1953 (Jul 18, 2008)

Thank you! I have been spraying with SCHULTz 3 in 1 since it happen to the other guy's but it still got it!I used the epsom salt yesterday. Non of the leave are dead just yellow and some have the rust spots. This does help becouse when are plants leaves turn yellow before we used Mentnaturals organic nitorgen and the next day the plant would be green, but this has not worked this time thank again i do trust you! i only have 23 more day's and I am done!


----------



## tds1953 (Jul 20, 2008)

Here are some pic. I used the epsom for today's I do not see anything changing! Should I still wait and still use it! As you can see some plant are just right! I only have 21 more day's please tell me I will be ok!!


----------

